# ADA Photos



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

walluby said:


> Well I have been looking high and low, and have spent an hour
> trying to Google anything that will talk about how to take photos
> that include the awesome backgrounds, like in the ADA photos.
> If anyone has done a similar search and has found some interesting
> ...












Gradient back drop and in this picture they are using 2 high powered strobes.


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

Do they use flash or continues lighting?


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

TobasB said:


> Do they use flash or continues lighting?


The picture above is flash/strobe lighting. I'm sure you can do both and achive the same result


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope a pro photographer chimes in with more detail.... I posted a same question in this sub-forum's sticky. Seems like a dark room is a must to avoid stray light creating unwaned reflections from the tank. Also, I wonder how much photoshop type editing they do.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you browsed this forum? http://www.aquatic-photography.com/


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Hope a pro photographer chimes in with more detail.... I posted a same question in this sub-forum's sticky. Seems like a dark room is a must to avoid stray light creating unwaned reflections from the tank. Also, I wonder how much photoshop type editing they do.


It's really not that hard. This is the thread I found with examples and more setup pics
DIY ADA PHOTOS


----------



## FannyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Shawn, a good work, I pretty love it!


----------



## crf529 (Jul 24, 2010)

There isn't really much 'photoshop' (I hate that term) or editing required, if you have your lighting right then probably at the most some curve / saturation adjustments to correct it to your liking. Although nice light doesn't really need editing, if you're on the money it should be just about good to go SOOC.

A dark room is good, if there's no lights other than your speedlights or strobes the white balance is much easier without having to resort to gels etc. It's fairly simple strobist stuff these tanks, as far as strobist work goes.


----------

